# Odyssea Lights?



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I just bought an Odyssea Light from a local forum, pretty inexpensive and cheap (I know, but I can't afford a fancy coralife one) LOL
Here is what it looks like
http://shop.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-48in-4x65W-Power-Compact-Light-Fixture-p/51204.htm

Well it seems to be running great, despite some bad reviews on it. Had it running for 2 weeks now, 10 hrs a day.

I want to set it over a 55gal or 40 breeder, depending on which one I get my hands on first (right now it is sitting over 5 10gal tanks)
Do you guys think I have enough power to keep HC or Glosso growing horizontally?

I am in the process of planning the plants for my tank (once I get it) which is probably one of the most exciting part (aside from setting it up) LOL so please help me out
Thank you.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Does your light have the same bulbs as the link? The ones in the link are suited for salt water. You may want to replace the actinic bulbs with 6700k bulbs. The 12,000k may be ok, but most would not suggest anything over 10,000k. 

10 hours is long. Try 8 hours any increase it over time if algae is not seen. The current shallower depth tanks get more light than the taller ones you are considering in the future. You may want to operate the 12,000k bulbs only until you get the larger tanks, that much light without a good source of co2 may cause algae.


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, the lights are currently the default ones that came with it. I am planning to replace the actinic with 10,000k bulbs once the setup has been completed.

What kind of foreground plants do you think I should use in my setup?

I am looking for something that can grow vigorously with my light setup. I will also be adding some eco-complete, or some other planting substrate once I obtain the tank, DIY CO2 will also be added.


----------

